# Bristol Hotel Tour/Crawl



## elmpp (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm relocating to Bristol in 2 weekends time and starting work in Stoke Gifford. I've only ever spent a couple of days in Bristol but loved it and am really looking forward to the move.

As part of the work move, I've been given a hotel allowance for the short to medium term and plan on using this to help me take in the whole city (and surrounding areas) by moving hotels regularly. 

Can anyone suggest me a good hotel-crawl? I don't mean the hotels themselves but likely districts/areas which would give a good spread of what Bristol offers. My initial plan was Temple Meads -> Montpelier -> Filton -> Clifton

Only real criterial for me is whether i can cycle to work from there and there be things for me to take in after work i.e. food/walking/pub/swimming etc. If there are any really nice villages around the area also (with hotels though), I'd be keen to hear.

Thanks peeps


----------



## big eejit (Aug 11, 2014)

I'd give Filton a miss if I were you. The only thing in its favour is it's not too far from Stoke Gifford. 

The Travel Lodge near Temple Meads is meant to be a good one. And it's an interesting area for pubs etc.

Lots of hotels and posh places to eat around Clifton - pubs a bit crap.

Montpelier - interesting place but can't think of any hotels there. Might be better off in one of the hotels at the bottom of Stokes Croft / on Bear Pit roundabout to explore around there.


----------



## Supine (Aug 11, 2014)

There is a hotel near the suspension bridge with nice views. 

I hope you enjoy cycling up hills!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 11, 2014)

Have you decided where you're actually going to live ?
I work near Stoke Gifford and cycle there.


----------



## elmpp (Aug 11, 2014)

big eejit said:


> I'd give Filton a miss if I were you. The only thing in its favour is it's not too far from Stoke Gifford.
> 
> The Travel Lodge near Temple Meads is meant to be a good one. And it's an interesting area for pubs etc.
> 
> ...


I'm viewing the hotels as an opportunity to acclimatise before knowing where to put down roots as such. I suspect it'll be bedminster or near hengrove pool judging by rents.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 11, 2014)

elmpp said:


> I'm viewing the hotels as an opportunity to acclimatise before knowing where to put down roots as such. I suspect it'll be bedminster or near hengrove pool judging by rents.



If that's your purpose worth taking a look at Filton - it's the right side of the city for SG. In terms of hotels though probably still better on the Bear Pit and bus / bike to explore. Or stay in The Wellington near the Rovers ground - halfway between Filton and town.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 11, 2014)

In terms of cycling to Stoke Gifford, Bedminster is going to be a bit of a haul.
Redfield/ Easton / Fishponds is about optimum. You need to be as near to the railway path as possible.
The Horfieldy side of Filton would be handy for the trendy parts of town.


----------



## Geri (Aug 11, 2014)

elmpp said:


> I'm viewing the hotels as an opportunity to acclimatise before knowing where to put down roots as such. I suspect it'll be bedminster or near hengrove pool judging by rents.


 
Hengrove is quite possibly the worst place to live if you are going to be working in Stoke Gifford. It's almost the furthest south you can get, and Stoke Gifford is almost the furthest north.


----------



## elmpp (Aug 11, 2014)

big eejit said:


> If that's your purpose worth taking a look at Filton - it's the right side of the city for SG. In terms of hotels though probably still better on the Bear Pit and bus / bike to explore. Or stay in The Wellington near the Rovers ground - halfway between Filton and town.


Filton always did look a prime candidate given distances etc, just was unsure whether they'd be enough nighttime exploring to be had. Thanks, that makes the list!


----------



## elmpp (Aug 11, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> In terms of cycling to Stoke Gifford, Bedminster is going to be a bit of a haul.
> Redfield/ Easton / Fishponds is about optimum. You need to be as near to the railway path as possible.
> The Horfieldy side of Filton would be handy for the trendy parts of town.


Ah OK, am starting to see the path is the best way around by bike


----------



## elmpp (Aug 11, 2014)

Geri said:


> Hengrove is quite possibly the worst place to live if you are going to be working in Stoke Gifford. It's almost the furthest south you can get, and Stoke Gifford is almost the furthest north.


The hengrove idea was just down to the 50m pool. I'd give a lot to live next to one. Is have to train it from there I expect


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 11, 2014)

elmpp said:


> Ah OK, am starting to see the path is the best way around by bike


Living that side is also ideal in terms of traffic - I live in Redfield and work near Stoke Gifford and my side of the path- (and the short bits of road I use come to that) is practically deserted at both ends of the day.


----------



## Geri (Aug 11, 2014)

elmpp said:


> The hengrove idea was just down to the 50m pool. I'd give a lot to live next to one. Is have to train it from there I expect


 
There's a pool in Easton, which is also cheap to live in. You could cycle from there or get the train from Stapleton Road to Parkway.


----------



## elmpp (Aug 11, 2014)

Does anyone have any suggestions for places more north, perhaps other side of M4 (with a hotel of course!)


----------

